# double barrel



## Colonel Sanders

does anyone have any information on cheap double barrels I would like either a side by side or an over and under with double triggers thanks for the help Nick


----------



## southdakbearfan

I believe spartan by remington offers some, but dont know about double triggers.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I have seen those and they do have a double trigger that I like. They look good and the price is right but I have not seen any reviews on them so I am reluctant to get one even though they are from remy.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Are there any well known company's (other than remiongton) that have a double trigger shotgun :huh:


----------



## mbitz

The CZ Mallard is a double-trigger over/under. Gets good reviews. Fairly inexpensive for a double. Good luck.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Are the tradition shotguns ( not sure on the name) any good?


----------



## gilbatron_2500

Traditions double barrels are a very nice gun. They are known for there double barrels, but have a line of semi- autos too. The price of these guns are higher, but the quality is superb.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Is the suggested retail of the spartan shotguns close to what anyone bought one for?


----------



## rowdie

Go to impactguns.com they have double barrel 12. ga with double triggers and 28" barrels for under 300, Just go to shotguns and then to Spartan guns. I had mine shipped to Marv's in Mandan, andI will be picking it up next Friday.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks for the tip rowdie you'll have to tell me how it works, I have been thinking about getting a spartan and I will probably end up going with them.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

is the stoeger uplander any good?


----------



## NDTerminator

I picked up a Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U primarily for upland, but also used it some on waterfowl late in October. The MSR is made by Kahn of Turkey, and imported by Mossberg. I can't say enough good things about it. I flat out love it. It's WAY MORE shotgun than it's $500 price would suggest.

My wife uses a Savage 411 SxS for upland. The 411 is made by Bakail of Russia, and imported by Savage. Same story as the MRS, it's way more shotgun than the $385 price suggests.

Both these shotguns do have single selective triggers. The MSR selects the trigger by sliding the tang safety left or right, the 411 has a button on the base of the trigger. Both work well.

Both have nice walnut stock & forearm, nice blueing, and darn good fit & finish. The 411 has auto ejectors, the MSR has extractors. I personally like extractors over ejectors, but to each his own.

If I remember correctly, the 411 came with 3 choke tubes (IC, M, F). The MSR came with 5 (ICx2, M, IM, F). All these tubes are proofed for steel shot. Aftermarket tubes are available for both. I added steel shot aftermarkets in Skeet 1 and IC for my wife's 411. I like extended tubes, so picked up a set of Carlsons Extended Steel (IC,M,F) tubes for my MSR. They work equally as well with lead.

BTW, both these shotguns perform flawlessly...


----------



## Doorman

I may be wrong but I think i read on the baikal website that they no longer sell under their own name in the U.S. since they are now selling exclusively to remington under the spartan name.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Is it hard to shoot a double trigger shotgun?


----------



## The Norseman

go to luvtohunt.com and see what Kelsey has to offer.

reasonable prices


----------



## NDTerminator

CS, IMO, the single selective trigger is a better choice than a double trigger for a variety of reasons. Most importantly, particularly when hunting upland, you have a nearly instantaneous second shot, and you don't have to move your grip on the stock wrist, or even your trigger finger, to send that second shot downrange.

If you have decided on a SxS, go look at a Savage 411 before you buy a Spartan. They are both made by Bakail, but the 411 consistently has nicer wood, and for whatever reason, seems to be an all around step up in grade from the Spartan. I've opined that if a 411 were made in America, it would cost $800...

The 411 does have a somewhat short LOP (13.75"). I personally like this, as I find LOP of more than 14" too long. Also, it has a touch of cast off (maybe .25"), which, if you are right handed, will most likely be unnoticable, but will probably improve your shooting. This is one of those nice touches not normally found on an "inexpensive" shotgun.

I'm a lefty and because of it's cast off, when I shoot the 411 I have to really concentrate on keeping my head down and cheek tight to the stock, as it doesn't line up completely naturally for me...


----------



## rowdie

Col sanders

I like it, I wish it was chambered for 3" mags, but I'm knocking down birds. Made my first double. The action is a little stiff, but I'm sure it will loosen up, its all ready getting better. I wish it came with twice as many chokes, because early seaon I'd put in two modified. I think it's a great gun for the Money.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

thanks rowdie I wanted to hear from some one who owns a spartan I'm glad you like it I will probably go with the spartan spr220 blued


----------



## mburgess

I bought the traditions over/under that walmart sells with the single selective trigger and all I can say is I absolutely love it. I looked at the stoegers, stevens, and a couple other cheaper ones and I have to say I feel confident that I made the right choice. It has a little more kick than a top end double barrel but to be honest I don't notice it unless I'm shooting clays. Go with this gun and you'll never look back! There are a few others on this forum that have one as well and they were all fairly pleased as far as I can remember which is why I bought it.


----------

